# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Powiększona macica - co to znaczy???

## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostatnio miałam robione USG i lekarz powiedział że mam powiekszoną macice, ale tak to jest wszystko w porządku. Co to oznacza? Jaka jest przyczyna powiększonej macicy? Czy ktos z Was miał podobny problem? Czekam na każdą informację, sugestię itp.

----------

